# Ss Leviathan



## ZUT444 (Jun 20, 2010)

In search of the call sign of the SS LEVIATHAN, ex VATERLAND. Most likely a W prefix, I suspect. Thanks in advance.(Flowers)


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

ZUT444 said:


> In search of the call sign of the SS LEVIATHAN, ex VATERLAND. Most likely a W prefix, I suspect. Thanks in advance.(Flowers)


LHGD(lloyds Register)


----------

